# Grooming tools and resources



## Rjan1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi all, 

I would really like to do my own grooming with my new baby Sophie. I have been watching some youtube videos on how to groom a golden and I see from recent threads there is a good dvd to order. My question is 1) are there any specific resources for grooming you can direct me to and 2) what tools do I need to purchase. We have a place where I live that allows you to bath your dog and use their blowers etc so I will be doing that but would like to do all the brushing and trimming myself. Any help appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi! I do all of my boy's grooming as well. I take him to our local tractor supply which has the bath, table and dryer. I have collected my own grooming supplies over the course of the year and have found it quite easy to groom and maintain on my own. The first thing I would recommend is a grooming tote. I bought one at a dog show a while ago, and it has been seriously the greatest thing ever for ease of keeping all of my stuff together.

Things I regularly use:
Pin Brush
Slicker Brush
Undercoat rake (especially in the spring)
Sharp sheers (I have conair brand)
Small sheers (for trimming in between toes and around feet, MUST be sharp)
Thinning sheers
Nail clipper and/or grinder
Stripping knife

These tools can be purchased off of *





Cherrybrook - Show Dog, Grooming and Pet Supplies


Cherrybrook carries a full line of show dog, grooming and pet supplies. We have a complete line of dog grooming supplies, shears, brushes and dog shampoos including Chris Christensen, Aesculap, Oster, Andis, Wahl and cat supplies too!




www.cherrybrook.com




*I picked up some of them at pet supply stores, ordered stuff from *chewy.com* and I also got some brushes at a dog show. Dog shows usually have several vendors with literally everything under the sun that you could possibly need. They are so helpful as well.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Sure wish my TS had a grooming room, that's awesome! 
GRCA website has a great instruction video for grooming and how to do it as well as supplies needed. To start, learn to trim feet & nails. This takes time to learn and every dog is a little different. I have one with feet like a lion cub... large and round with a very heavy coat. How I do her feet is very different than the one with a more moderate coat so adapt the instructions to fit with your dog and enjoy. LOL It's hair, it will grow back so don't panic if you mess up during learning, in a few weeks you get a do over.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

puddles everywhere said:


> LOL It's hair,* it will grow back so don't panic if you mess up* during learning, in a few weeks you get a do over.


This is so true ^

Every time I groom our dogs I have to remind myself of this. I always screw something but... 

To the OP see if there are any Golden clubs in your area. Some of them do grooming seminars.

I've taken a number of classes and have the Strickland DVD that I reference often. It's a good DVD.


----------

